

A Brief Year History of Manned Spaceflight - rblion
http://www.economist.com/blogs/dailychart/2011/04/human_spaceflight?fsrc=scn/tw/te/dc/reachingforthestars

======
rblion
Wow. Only 50 years, and look at how fast we have progressed in experience and
knowledge. Imagine a 100 years from now...

